# Game Audio Awards 2019 - Final call for submissions



## ilmeri (Jan 24, 2019)

Dear V.I. Control members, 

Game Audio Awards is being arranged for the fifth time on the 14th March, 2019 in
Oulu, Finland. 

Game Audio Awards started as a small game music event in 2013, and since then we've been growing it towards a international awards gala celebrating game audio. The event is organized by FINGAP, the Finnish Game Audio Professionals association together with IGDA Finland Oulu hub. Last years winners were Albion Online soundtrack by Jonne Valtonen (music category) and Star Wars: Jedi Challenges by Christopher Denman & Max McCoy (sound design category). 

The submissions for Best Game Music category and Best Sound Design category are
open until January 31st, 2019. 

On behalf of FINGAP, i'm wishing you all warmly welcome to submit your amazing works and participate to the event. All 2018 published original titles are eligible - pc, console, mobile and other gaming platforms. 

Hoping to see lots of submissions and many of you in the event!

More information about the event and submissions here:

https://gameaudioawards.com/

BR,

Ilmari Hakkola
FINGAP


----------



## Marco (Apr 21, 2019)

ilmeri said:


> Dear V.I. Control members,
> 
> Game Audio Awards is being arranged for the fifth time on the 14th March, 2019 in
> Oulu, Finland.
> ...



Hi so good to read this. It is a pity I haven't bumped into your post earlier this year. I am super interested in video-game music. Do you mind if I send you a DM to ask you more details about the festival? thank you so much 
best

Marco


----------

